# sound bei mouseover



## BlackJack (6. September 2001)

ich hab eine seite mit ganz normalen schrift links
nun möchte ich das bei mouseover und bei klicken ein sound abgeespielt wird
die sounds sollen aber immer gleichtbleben...


----------



## gremmlin (6. September 2001)

dann würd ich das mal mit flash machen..
bei weiteren fragen in diese richtung in richtung flashforum wenden

greetz grem


----------

